# FILTH AND FURY: Homeless return to debase Grand Central Terminal



## DET63 (Feb 4, 2013)

A new problem, an enduring problem, or _N.Y. Post_ hype?



> In celebration of its 100th birthday, the bad old days have returned to Grand Central Terminal.
> Droves of homeless people are flooding the landmark again — even as workers prepared for last week’s centennial celebration.
> 
> On a windy Wednesday, The Post spotted at least 40 hobos in search of free eats and a warm place to flop.
> ...


Link


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 4, 2013)

Yawn.

I see homeless in Chicago Union Station all the time. Homeless have roamed NY Penn Station for years.

An indoor place where public are allowed to gather is bound to attract its share of homeless people.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if NYG is open 24/7, but since NYP is it is a "great" homeless "shelter"!  People always around, nice and warm, plenty of left over food, etc...

But not to discourage any potential Amtrak riders, there is a great Police presence and you must have a ticket to wait in the waiting areas!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Now, the homeless increasingly take refuge there, and soft-hearted commuters can be part of the problem by offering handouts, say cops.


In a society that offers few long term alternatives for the mentally ill and physically deficient *too much compassion* is the problem?


----------



## Shortline (Feb 4, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> > Now, the homeless increasingly take refuge there, and soft-hearted commuters can be part of the problem by offering handouts, say cops.
> 
> 
> 
> In a society that offers few long term alternatives for the mentally ill and physically deficient *too much compassion* is the problem?


Just playing Devil's Advocate here.....did you really need to _*Italics and bold*_ this?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 4, 2013)

I walked through GCT last Wednesday (1/30) and can't say I saw any difference in the crowd. It was its usual mix of people from all walks of life.

The NY Post must be referring to the legions of subterraneans that inhabit the bowels of Gotham it calls The Mole People :excl:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 4, 2013)

Shortline said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > > Now, the homeless increasingly take refuge there, and soft-hearted commuters can be part of the problem by offering handouts, say cops.
> ...


I just happen to think it's hard to read italicized words on this particular forum without also bolding the characters.

Do you disagree? Also, what's your opinion on where homeless people should go?


----------



## Shortline (Feb 4, 2013)

I neither agree, nor disagree, I just found it amusing you finding fault with, and posting about nothing other than others use of emphasis fonts including bold, capitalization and the like in other threads but felt compelled to use them here. Like I said, I was just playing Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 4, 2013)

Shortline said:


> I neither agree, nor disagree, I just found it amusing you finding fault with, and posting about nothing other than others use of emphasis fonts including bold, capitalization and the like in other threads but felt compelled to use them here. Like I said, I was just playing Devil's Advocate.


There are some things I will not suffer willingly. One of those things is unnecessary capitalization. I don't tolerate shouting in speech so why would I tolerate it in writing? I recently responded to someone who quoted me with a random question. Someone who has a long history of using virtually every form of flourish this forum allows. I'm happy to respond to whatever I'm asked, but I owe nothing beyond a response of my choosing on my own terms.


----------



## railiner (Feb 5, 2013)

Ever since the liberal judiciary years ago ruled that railway and bus stations were 'public places', and that the security could not eject them simply for their being there, there has been an ongoing problem with them whenever the weather gets cold. This became especially bad some years back when the government closed many mental institutions that formerly housed them.

The Port Authority Bus Terminal, where I happen to work, became the worst case of all..at one point sleeping bodies literally blanketed the concourse floors, making it difficult for commuters and travelers to even walk thru.

To its credit, the Port Authority came up with a program to alleviate the situation. They took an unused part of the terminal, and opened an outreach center, staffed by homeless advocates that found shelter, food, and other solutions to those homeless, They patrolled the terminal, and assisted the homeless to their center for aid. The transformation was amazing....nowadays, there are few homeless evident, and when there are, the advocates soon shepherd them away for help...


----------



## cirdan (Feb 6, 2013)

As long as they don't get aggressive and don't steal, why shouldn't they be allowed to do as they like?

I find it interesting when people who otherwise like to talk about how bad the nanny state is and how freedoms are valuable, suddenly forget those principles and call on said nanny state to send policemen to make sure said individuals cannot enjoy said freedom.

Since when should being allowed to occupy public space be a function of how much money you spend there?


----------



## DET63 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Since when should being allowed to occupy public space be a function of how much money you spend there?


The "public space" in a train or bus station or airport terminal is to facilitate the movement of passengers to and from conveyances of mass transportation. Passengers should be able to move safely to and from wherever they need to go without having to step over or around homeless persons. Just the presence of the latter can and does create safety and health hazards, even if they're not panhandling or drinking alcohol or doing drugs.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 30, 2013)

When seeing homeless in the station, maybe instead of saying "oh how disgusting" maybe you should think that "by the grace of God go I" you have no idea what caused this person to be where they are in life. We are all one paycheck away from being in their shoes.

Instead of thinking that having them around is the worst thing, maybe we should all try and find ways to help them. In WOR, there is a shelter van that sits outside of the station and does sweeps of the station to help those that are there to get warm. Some will accept the help, others will not.

If they are not bothering me, I am not going to bother them. Don't get me wrong, if they are causing an issue, then no matter who they are, they should be handled accordingly, but if they are just sitting and/or walking thru the stations, then who are we to judge them.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## jis (Mar 30, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> When seeing homeless in the station, maybe instead of saying "oh how disgusting" maybe you should think that "by the grace of God go I" you have no idea what caused this person to be where they are in life. We are all one paycheck away from being in their shoes.
> Instead of thinking that having them around is the worst thing, maybe we should all try and find ways to help them. In WOR, there is a shelter van that sits outside of the station and does sweeps of the station to help those that are there to get warm. Some will accept the help, others will not.
> 
> If they are not bothering me, I am not going to bother them. Don't get me wrong, if they are causing an issue, then no matter who they are, they should be handled accordingly, but if they are just sitting and/or walking thru the stations, then who are we to judge them.


Well said!

Ideally, a solution like that tried at the PABT would be the way to go. It would be cruel to kick them out into the cold just to enhance the perceived comfort level of the better to do folks IMHO.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 30, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> When seeing homeless in the station, maybe instead of saying "oh how disgusting" maybe you should think that "by the grace of God go I" you have no idea what caused this person to be where they are in life. We are all one paycheck away from being in their shoes.
> Instead of thinking that having them around is the worst thing, maybe we should all try and find ways to help them. In WOR, there is a shelter van that sits outside of the station and does sweeps of the station to help those that are there to get warm. Some will accept the help, others will not.
> 
> If they are not bothering me, I am not going to bother them. Don't get me wrong, if they are causing an issue, then no matter who they are, they should be handled accordingly, but if they are just sitting and/or walking thru the stations, then who are we to judge them.


----------



## cirdan (Apr 2, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> If they are not bothering me, I am not going to bother them. Don't get me wrong, if they are causing an issue, then no matter who they are, they should be handled accordingly, but if they are just sitting and/or walking thru the stations, then who are we to judge them.


Yes exactly. Rich people can also cause issues, they can act obnoxiously, they can annoy their fellow travellers, and they can have an attitude about it.

Drunken loud yoofs on a hen night can cause way more disturbance than your average homeless person seeking some scraps of food and discarded change.

If people are to be punished or thrown out, it should be for what they did, not because of who they are.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty used to seeing homeless people in CUS. A lot of them will ask for bus fare or Metra fare, often saying they left their wallet on a train or some other thing. I know many of them probably just need money for food or the L, but they change it to a train station sob story because they think it sounds more legit. It doesn't upset me or make me think, "How disgusting." If anything, I feel bad for them. I lost my job in 2005, and if it hadn't been for some very kind friends and family who let me stay with them rent-free while I looked for another job, I would have been on the street too. Not everyone is so lucky.

Sometimes I think I'm too empathetic, though. Whenever we spend a day in Chicago and I'm approached by several people and/or see several homeless people, I feel weary and sad. I wish I could help everyone gets jobs and a place to live. I will give them change if I have some, and I always ask for a box when I can't finish my meal so I can give the leftovers to one of them as we walk to the L, but I can only do so much.

There was one exception to my pity, though. A man approached us outside of a restaurant in ABQ. We were near the train station, and I'd just given the $1-ish in my pocket to a woman who needed a bus ticket (or so she claimed - whatever - no biggie). The man asked us for money, and I said, "I'm sorry. I don't have any cash." Instead of moving on, he got upset and said, "That's the problem nowadays. Everyone has debit cards. Well, what about us on the street? The next time you walk out with just your debit card in your hand, think a little. Nobody thinks about the guy on the street who could use a dollar or some change. Maybe you should use that card to get some ones just in case you run into someone like me." Then he stomped off.

I was pretty ticked about that one. I was nice and sincere in my apology, not dismissive, and what right did he have to tell me I should set aside $5-10 per paycheck to give away at random? I started to tell him I'd given a lady $1 or so just five minutes prior and donate to several charities and shelters, but then I realized I didn't have to justify myself to him. That was completely out of line. :angry:


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I was pretty ticked about that one. I was nice and sincere in my apology, not dismissive, and what right did he have to tell me I should set aside $5-10 per paycheck to give away at random? I started to tell him I'd given a lady $1 or so just five minutes prior and donate to several charities and shelters, but then I realized I didn't have to justify myself to him. That was completely out of line. :angry:


Exactly, this is why I say if they are just homeless and asking for change without being loud then fine, but if they are out of line, then they need to be handled.


----------

